# Looking for female pigy



## Carolina Bird (Jan 19, 2009)

Milton is a one winged rescue pigeon. He lives in our house and has free range. He is 5 yrs old and travels with us when we go on vacations. I would like to find a female that can barely fly or better yet like my boy not at all. If you know a good match for Milton please let me know. Must be a house bird and enjoy socializing with people.


----------

